# Tower Traxx 3/1/13



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Me and a friend went up to Tower Traxx this past friday to check the place out, we wanted to get there early but didnt arrive until around noon, 
suprised to see some people there and we knew it was going to be muddy due to the rain. Rode about 4 hours in between coors breaks.

Going up:









10 mins after we started:








Hooked my brute to a tree via my winch and a tow strap to his teryx: 









A lil sloppy:








Teryx stuck again, note the winch cable...








Coors break:








And to end the day, my turn...








Wash down:









All in all we had a great time and were glad we went. While we were loading up around 4pm a krewe of hard core hi end side by sides showed 
up for some riding. 

Were headed back soon. :rockn:


----------



## SweetC (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been wondering if it was worth going to. It is about the same distance from me as Red Creek.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------

